# Librettos online



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Thread to collect most rich and useful datebases with librettos in web.

I generally start this thread because I need one, but I guess I have one to recommend:

http://www.rwagner.net/ - Wagner librettos for all operas, original and english translation combined and posted side by side so you can not only read and understand texts of arias and stuff but also put translated words correctly to what you hear in German or just support your reading with translation if you have good German but are not sure about some things


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

EMI opera series - click on "download", register and you get libretti for a selection of operas.

http://www.emiopera.com/


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Some that I use

Click1

Click2

Click3

Click4

Click5


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

mamascarlatti said:


> EMI opera series - click on "download", register and you get libretti for a selection of operas.
> 
> http://www.emiopera.com/


I found the full Italian/English libretto to _Otello_ here, finally! I am eternally in debt to you for this link.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

http://opera.stanford.edu/iu/librettim.html


----------



## Lipatti (Oct 9, 2010)

I _still_ can't find the libretto for The Snow Maiden by Rimsky-Korsakov


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I have used most (or all?) of the above, but one that I've found to be even more useful is this one:

http://www.kareol.es/autor.htm

Caveat: this site always has the original language and the side by side translation in Spanish only.
It's fabulous for those who speak Spanish, but not as useful for those who don't.
It is more complete than most.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

I just found this site with a few libretto translations.

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/evwool/page4.html


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Aksel said:


> I just found this site with a few libretto translations.
> 
> http://homepage.ntlworld.com/evwool/page4.html












Thanks Aksel


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Bump for our young Pole so that he won't have to eat _that_ many carrots (although he should eat at least some; they are very good for you and improve your vision):

Roberto Devereux, English (and Italian) libretto


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

O, thank you very much, our even younger Norwegian, now we can enjoy some carrot pies.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

What's wrong love me strong ding dong I can't find anything, how can they expect me to like Donizetti when one can't find libretto to Anna Bolena and how can I enjoy thrilling duet of Callas/Corelli in La Vestale by Spontini if even plot synopsis in the web is so short, or Il Pirata, actually I'm starting to think that there are absolutely no librettos in the web, let me see

okay, there is this arabic version of La Traviata 

BUT NO ENGLISH LA VESTALE


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

@Aramis: There is an English libretto for Anna Bolena in a link I posted a few posts up. I can't help you with La vestale, though. Nor Il pirata.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

O, yes, thanks, -1 to list of operas on my list that lie fallow because of lack of libretto. 

The La Vestale still muss ich finden though


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Aramis said:


> ... operas on my list that lie fallow because of lack of libretto.


I'm with you there my handsome Polish friend. I find it difficult to enjoy an opera without the libretto, even if I know what it's about.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

sospiro said:


> I'm with you there my handsome Polish friend. I find it difficult to enjoy an opera without the libretto, even if I know what it's about.


+1. Filler words.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Here are liner notes for the Goodall Ring Cycle. It includes the full Andrew Porter English libretto translation, considered to be one of the best: it's singable, so it's easy to follow as the words match syllable to syllable with a German recording.

The Rhinegold: http://www.chandos.net/pdf/CHAN 3054.pdf
The Valkyrie: http://www.chandos.net/pdf/CHAN 3038.pdf
Siegfried: http://www.chandos.net/pdf/CHAN 3045.pdf
Twilight of the Gods: http://www.chandos.net/pdf/CHAN 3060.pdf


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Wow, Couchie, that's pretty amazing. Thanks!


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Here are liner notes for the Goodall Ring Cycle. It includes the full Andrew Porter English libretto translation, considered to be one of the best: it's singable, so it's easy to follow as the words match syllable to syllable with a German recording.
> 
> The Rhinegold: http://www.chandos.net/pdf/CHAN 3054.pdf
> The Valkyrie: http://www.chandos.net/pdf/CHAN 3038.pdf
> ...


That *is* pretty cool--the Porter translation is indeed excellent, and I didn't know it was available online.

The only drawback is that the German text is not provided alongside the English. For that, you'd have to purchase the book (which is worthwhile for the amusing introduction discussing some earlier, woefully inadequate translations).


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Couchie said:


> Here are liner notes for the Goodall Ring Cycle. It includes the full Andrew Porter English libretto translation, considered to be one of the best: it's singable, so it's easy to follow as the words match syllable to syllable with a German recording.
> 
> The Rhinegold: http://www.chandos.net/pdf/CHAN 3054.pdf
> The Valkyrie: http://www.chandos.net/pdf/CHAN 3038.pdf
> ...


Fabulous, Couchie. When we get to the Ring in our In-Depth project, we'll certainly make good use of this!


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

If anyone could please tell me where to find an English translation of the libretto of Salieri's opera Falstaff, I would be entirely in your debt.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Some that I use
> 
> Click1
> 
> ...


===============================
I've tried with Rimsky-Korsakov's Sadko without any success...

Martin


----------



## Morgana (Mar 2, 2011)

These are great resources.

I wish that there were an online resource that had ALL of the libretti (with side by side original language and English translations) together. I understand that some of this is due to copyright issues but heck--I'd even be willing to pay for them. It would make it os much easier to download complete operas from places like Amazon and also have a copy of the libretto. Maybe eventually CD companies will start packing a digital copy of the libretto with the CD download. I have seen a couple where that has been offered but not many.

Anyway, here's hoping this eventually comes to pass. It's a nightmare trying to organize everything I have between CD booklets and printed copies.


----------



## OperaAddict (Oct 16, 2011)

*Site with over 900 libretti ...*

Check out this page

http://www.operafolio.com/list_of_opera_libretti.asp

It is an overview of over 900 libretti in original language and with translations. Hope it helps ...


----------



## Morgana (Mar 2, 2011)

OperaAddict,

That's just....wonderful! Grazie!


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

OperaAddict said:


> Check out this page
> 
> http://www.operafolio.com/list_of_opera_libretti.asp
> 
> It is an overview of over 900 libretti in original language and with translations. Hope it helps ...


It looks very good--when I checked La Traviata, the translation into German was great--as far as being an actual translation of the Italian. Unfortunately, the link for English took you back to the German site, where a button was supposed to translate it to English but I couldn't ever get it to work...

Still, an excellent resource! thanks so much!


----------



## OperaAddict (Oct 16, 2011)

*La Traviata translation in English*

Regarding the English translation for La Traviata: after you have selected the link in www.operafolio.com for the English translation you are indeed referred to a German site. Select the tab Libretto and then select, within the libretto tab, E for English translation. Not super but it works ;-)

Enjoy ...


----------



## notreally (Oct 25, 2011)

Aksel said:


> If anyone could please tell me where to find an English translation of the libretto of Salieri's opera Falstaff, I would be entirely in your debt.


http://www.chandos.net/pdf/CHAN 9613.pdf


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

notreally said:


> http://www.chandos.net/pdf/CHAN 9613.pdf


Truly, you deserve to be continually showered with flowers, all day, every day.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Aksel said:


> Truly, you deserve to be continually showered with flowers, all day, every day.












Well, I offer to take you to see Falstaff by that *other guy* & not so much as a twig ... 

By the way welcome to the forum *notreally* :tiphat: Would _you_ like to come with me to see Falstaff?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Well, I offer to take you to see Falstaff by that *other guy* & not so much as a twig ...


Ah, yes. But I already *have* that libretto. And the vocal score. Jeebus Christ on a tricycle, Annie.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

anyone having Ariane et Barbe-Bleu english translation?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Mika said:


> anyone having Ariane et Barbe-Bleu english translation?


It seems that Bob has, but his domain has expired. Truly a great loss.


----------



## bapkate (Dec 2, 2011)

*English translation for Die Feen?*

Does anyone know where this elusive beast can be found? I have looked everywhere!!


----------



## mchriste (Aug 16, 2013)

Sorry to necropost, but I need to add this fabulous resource to the list:
http://www.cs.hs-rm.de/~weber/opera/libretto.htm


----------



## aimee (Nov 7, 2013)

Check out this site, it allows to search in details through aria names, voice types, scenes, roles, operas, composers... in various ways

http://www.opera-arias.com/


----------



## Guildenstern (Apr 21, 2014)

Air said:


> I found the full Italian/English libretto to _Otello_ here, finally! I am eternally in debt to you for this link.


I have been looking for an Otello translation too. Unfortunately, with the demise of the EMI Opera site, the link now goes to Sinfini which does not seem to have the libretto of Otello, or anything else.
But I have found Otello in Italian with a facing English translation, here:

https://openlibrary.org/books/OL20509275M/Otello_A_Lyric_Drama_in_Four_Acts

This is essentially a scan of an old print translation. There are various options about how you may view it. I'm still experimenting but I think the pdf option may be best for me because I am familiar with the controls in Adobe Reader.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I would be grateful if anyone knows of a site that provides the libretto to Schoenberg's Moses und Aron in English. A while back I found a faithful translation from German into Italian but auto-translating that into English gave semi-nonsensical results.


----------



## udscbt (Nov 14, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> I would be grateful if anyone knows of a site that provides the libretto to Schoenberg's Moses und Aron in English. A while back I found a faithful translation from German into Italian but auto-translating that into English gave semi-nonsensical results.


Here is it!
http://93.81.250.215/BLOG/Schoenberg - Rosbaud/Moses_und_Aron_booklet.pdf


----------



## udscbt (Nov 14, 2013)

Guildenstern said:


> I have been looking for an Otello translation too. Unfortunately, with the demise of the EMI Opera site, the link now goes to Sinfini which does not seem to have the libretto of Otello, or anything else.
> But I have found Otello in Italian with a facing English translation, here:
> 
> https://openlibrary.org/books/OL2050...a_in_Four_Acts
> ...


This one is perhaps easier to read

http://lso.co.uk/3311/Verdi-Otello/148/-/LSO0200_Digital_Booklet.pdf


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

udscbt said:


> Here is it!
> http://93.81.250.215/BLOG/Schoenberg - Rosbaud/Moses_und_Aron_booklet.pdf


You're a hero - many thanks!


----------



## msegers (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks to everyone. What great information!


----------



## Snowfire (Jun 6, 2014)

I don't know if it is permissible to post this in this forum. Apologies if it is not; but it is at least on topic. This is a new translation:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1eR2r56HgVRWENYVWhpVXliNDQ/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## randy woolf (Jun 7, 2014)

wow, what a great idea this is! thanks to whomever started it.


----------



## Elma Holt (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi, I am looking for the Libretto to Il Pirata from Bellini. In Italian / English. Is there one available?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Sorry I can't help, wish I could. EMI used to have them on line but the site has closed down now.


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

Not really full librettos per se, but this old book (now online as an e-book) is pretty useful:

The Victrola Book of the Opera: Stories of One Hundred and Twenty Operas with Seven-Hundred Illustrations and Descriptions of Twelve-Hundred Victor Opera Records

It contains plot descriptions and aria translations for many operas not often seen today.


----------



## Plague (Apr 4, 2020)

Some websites for opera libretti with English translations:

https://libretti.deccaclassics.com
Requires to log in with your Facebook, Spotify or Decca account to download the libretti.

https://www.naxos.com/education/sungtext_libretti.asp
Sung texts for vocal works other than operas.

https://www.naxos.com/education/opera_libretti.asp?char=all
Synopses and some but not many libretti for operas.

https://www.supraphon.com/catalogue/libretto
Libretti for 9 Eastern European operas.

http://gen.lib.rus.ec/search.php?req=Burton+Fisher&res=100&column=author
Burton D. Fisher wrote two series of books, "Opera Classics Library Series" and "Opera Journeys Libretto Series", each book contains an opera libretto. All downloadable.

https://www.murashev.com/opera
Allows you to view libretto and translation side by side. You can find the print-friendly side-by-side page for an opera (like this one: http://www.murashev.com/opera/libretto.php?libretto_id=32-114&print=1) and convert the page to a pdf file online with sites like this: https://www.web2pdfconvert.com/

https://despreopera.com/librete/
Has about 50 opera libretti.

https://www.opera-arias.com/libretto/
English translations suck, likely done by Google Translate.

https://www.lieder.net/lieder/cindex.html
Sung texts for art songs and other classical vocal music.

https://www.cs.hs-rm.de/~weber/opera/libretto.htm
A long index of libretti in various languages, most links still seem to work.


----------



## julide (Jul 24, 2020)

Does anyone have the english and german libretto for die frau ohne schatten... i don't have a cd with a libretto and i couldn't find anywhere else. Edit: nevermind i found it above.iaŞ


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

https://www.eclassical.com/

This is my favorite site. The have digital booklets for so many recordings. So, if I buy something on iTunes and there's no digital libretto I look here. Great site.


----------



## Plague (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm looking for libretti with English translations for Rossini's Otello and L'italiana in Algeri. The translations on opera-arias.com are unreadable.


----------



## Plague (Apr 4, 2020)

Plague said:


> I'm looking for libretti with English translations for Rossini's Otello and L'italiana in Algeri. The translations on opera-arias.com are unreadable.


I just found Otello:

https://www.dynamic.it/prodotti/pdf/CDS7711.pdf

and another one I was looking for, Adriana Lecouvreur:

https://www.dynamic.it/prodotti/pdf/CDS628.pdf

Dynamic.it must have some other libretti for the opera CDs they released.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

mamascarlatti said:


> EMI opera series - click on "download", register and you get libretti for a selection of operas.
> 
> http://www.emiopera.com/


Weirdly that URL now takes you to Deutsche Gramophon catalogue.


----------



## JustinTaylor (Jul 6, 2014)

My growing list of opera libretti for anyone to download! Enjoy!


----------

